# Never woulda dreamed!



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

So a little birdie told me this was parked on a siding about 20 miles from my house, I didnt believe it until I saw it!

I have many more pics if yall want to see.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Post some more pics, that looks pretty interesting. 

Magic


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Ditto. No pictures, it didn't happen. :laugh:


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)




----------

